
NASA Live: Soyuz Launch to ISS [video] - mpweiher
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwMDvPCGeE0
======
mhandley
For those joining late, looks like everything went to plan this time:
[https://spaceflightnow.com/2018/12/03/soyuz-crew-enjoys-
prob...](https://spaceflightnow.com/2018/12/03/soyuz-crew-enjoys-problem-free-
launch-heads-for-space-station/)

